
Porting Death Rally from DOS to Windows (2010) - ivanfon
http://sol.gfxile.net/dr_gdm.html
======
_Microft
Offtopic except for being about an old game being ported to windows:
[https://www.dxx-rebirth.com/](https://www.dxx-rebirth.com/) does that for
_Descent_ and _Descent II_. It's not a clone but actually trying to keep as
much of the old game as possible. You'll still need a copy of the old games
for the game assets though.

------
jwilk
> Death Rally was released as freeware for Windows and can be downloaded from
> www.death-rally.com.

Is it still available? I can't find the download link.

~~~
voltagex_
Some futzing about with the Wayback Machine lead me to
[http://www.remedygames.com/files/DeathRallyWin_10.exe](http://www.remedygames.com/files/DeathRallyWin_10.exe)
which was denied to archive.org and wasn't available there. Perhaps when
remedy released Death Rally for iOS they pulled it?

I've tweeted @remedygames, but I don't want to pester individual employees for
it.
[https://twitter.com/voltagex/status/1028283518336421889](https://twitter.com/voltagex/status/1028283518336421889)

I'm 90% sure that these hashes are good - via AusGamers

MD5 Sum: 81584602e6f809817e62cbce89178727

SHA1 Sum: bda2a2230c01580ac779f3cf0f5954d234c8c78e

Aha:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/108700/Death_Rally/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/108700/Death_Rally/)
(remake) and
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/358270/Death_Rally_Classi...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/358270/Death_Rally_Classic)
(probably DOSBox?) are probably why that file got pulled.

Annoyingly, 3DRealms used to sell a _huge_ bundle of these games via their
site, but that "ended" in 2016. Silly rights agreements.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I have DeathRallyWin_10.exe lying around from 2011, and those hashes match
mine.

------
Nr7
If you check the "Who?" page, the author mentions writing an SQL tutorial
software "GalaXQL" and an 8051 simulator at school. I went to the same school
and remember that they were used as teaching aids in different courses.

------
xena
SSL cert error

~~~
jwilk
How did you get certificate error for an HTTP page?

~~~
digi_owl
could be using an extension that force https connections.

